# Quality and price



## calstar (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm new to the machining world, I know you usually get what you pay for but why, for example, should something like this not be OK for basic beginner set ups? This from the shars 123 blocks:
[h=4]Product description[/h]

Size within +/- .0002"
Flatness and parallelism within .0002"
Squareness on all sides is 0.0003" per inch
Pairs are matched to a tolerance of 0.0002"


http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-1-PAIR-123-BLOCKS-1-2-3-ULTRA-PRECISION-0002-HARDENED-23-HOLES-/350913989121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b41a8a01

My question includes all types of measuring devices, is it a case of repetibility or...?

thanks, Brian


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 3, 2013)

Even if it not as accurately made as a Starrett or other American brand (and it likely IS as accurate these days), it still may be the most accurately made block in your shop.  

Try to also get blocks that have clearance holes on one side and threads on the other.  I will look and post for you. 
 But those are great for that price.

Bernie


----------



## Ray C (Nov 3, 2013)

If it weren't for Shars, my shop would be half empty.  I do perfectly fine with tools in that price-range and category.  Furthermore, you'll find that many (if not most) of the name brands are made overseas, made under contract by the same factories.  While not everything they sell is on par with the top-dollar equipment, I find it suits my needs just fine.  Case in point: The three piece $100 Shars micrometer set I have is just as linear and precise as the three (early 1980's vintage) Starretts given to me by my father.  I checked them with the same gauge blocks and got the same readings.  He bought them a couple years before he retired and they cost a heck of a lot more than $100 each back then.  

Some folks like the feel, weight balance and/or appearance of certain tools.  I prefer to adapt to whatever is available, works well and is affordable.


Ray


----------



## xalky (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm with you Ray. I've bought quite a bit of stuff from Shars and I've been very satisfied of the value i received. Most of us hobby guys just need stuff to get the job done. Like the boring head set I bought from shars, It works fine, I,ve used twice in the past year and sits on the shelf the rest of the time, same goes for my 6" rotary table/indexer. etc...I've purchased a couple of indexable mill cutters from them, a 1" and a 3" that are fabulous. Bottom line; it's cheap, its effective, and if you smash it up, the pain won't be too bad.:rofl:


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 3, 2013)

I would agree with what the others have said.  If I had to go out a buy new mics, calipers, gage blocks, ect. I would buy the imports.  I'm not building aerospace stuff in my shop and they would be more than precise enough for me.  I have been fortunate enough to find all my stuff used.  I have several sets of 1-2-3 blocks and probably all of them are imports.  Buy whatever works for you.

Chuck


----------



## LJP (Nov 3, 2013)

My strategy is this: If I am doing a job that needs a (new) tool I am probably going to buy an import. But, first I am going to search ebay and craig's list. I buy very little new, if I can help it.

Having said that, I am extremely agressive when it comes to flea markets. I get the best deals by finding someone who has a few machinist tools, and ask for a package price for everything. 
You would be surprised at the deals I get, because I take it all.
Most times these tools are of top quality. I would never consider paying for them new.
Yesterday I went to an automotive "swap meet". I bought about $2500 worth of tools for $500! 
Dozens of new reamers, tapered reamers. 2 sets of small collets from 1/64" to 1/2". 3 dozen new slitting saws in the old packageing from 3/4" dia to 5" dia., 10 woodruff key cutters, jacobs ball bearing chuck, Victor oxy/act welding and cutting torchs with regulators. Assorted taps and HSS lathe tools. Dozens of new files all different sizes and shapes. Most all of this stuff is in new condition.
It was a fun day. Today was another fun day, looking it all over, cleaning it, and putting it away.

The trick is to buy it all when you see it, you quickly get to the point that you start to see things you don't need anymore. And then I always tell the guy "I don't really need this, but if the price is right, I will take it".
Larry


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 3, 2013)

Here it is.  You see how there are head clearance holes in certain spots, to aid in fastening them together and maintain all usable, flat sides all around:

http://www.grainger.com/genericZoom...cks, L 3, W  2, H 1 In, 11 Holes&ref_page=idp

Bernie


----------



## stupoty (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a fairly nice set of cheep 123 blocks that i use a lot, you do have to hope a rectangle(cubiod) of metal isnt beyond the capabilities of any tool manufacutrer ;-)

i have also got good low end price parallels, came as a nice set.

thouse two items get used almost every time i use the mill and ive never had any issues or thought they lacked in functional ability.


conversley i have no end of bad comments on some cheep telescopic bore guages i once purchased, to be fair they are quite delicate and any manufacture defects are going to cause a lack of repeatability.  

Stuart


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 3, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Here it is.  You see how there are head clearance holes in certain spots, to aid in fastening them together and maintain all usable, flat sides all around:
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/genericZoom...cks, L 3, W  2, H 1 In, 11 Holes&ref_page=idp
> 
> Bernie



When 1-2-3 blocks come with there own high impact plastic case and say B&S on them....they're out of my league.)


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 4, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> When 1-2-3 blocks come with there own high impact plastic case and say B&S on them....they're out of my league.)



Hah hah Chuck!!  No, don't get these, but they are copied and available. On all kinds of arrangements of holes.  I got lots on Ebay from custom shops, shop made, etc.  much cheaper.



Bernie


----------

